# Theb right rod to match Penn 950 reel



## SirSea (Oct 5, 2007)

Typically always bottom fish, but times are calling for a change and I need some advice to match the reel for a little casting with top water or maybe somne jigging to match the reel.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Can't tell you the name, but I think that Shimano has a new series of rod built especially for jigging with the butterfly style jigs. It is supposed to be really light and super strong. I think they make a spinning rod version. Sorry so vague, just go check out the shimano site and I'm sure you will find them. I think that Half Hitch tackle carries them.


----------



## fishyg (Jun 1, 2008)

shimano trevala is the rod your thinking of. very good rods extra strong and good price too. usually between 99.00 and 150.00 .


----------



## SirSea (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. Shimano Trevala it is then.


----------

